# Apprentice approved. Fuel Super Hawg



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My kid loves it!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That was from my phone, on the computer now....

So here's my AAR... so far...

This is a very well built tool! I went with the traditional chuck vs. the quick connect, more options. Came with two batteries and the charger not only charges 18v but 12v as well! I've been contemplating the 12v mini sawzall for some time vs the Ridgid R3030 corded. Decision made.

I cut a few holes in some scrap 2x6 and performed better than I thought it would in all honesty. There were no nails in the wood, so I couldn't check the safety feature. 

I have a corded Dewalt hole hawg that is great, but it looks like I'll only have one use for it now. Mixing concrete.


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

What about drilling holes for 4inch, like if you had to run some 4inch abs thru joists? Ive been eyeing this for a long time and havent pulled the trigger yet....but i wanna know how it would do with a dreel setup, thatd be pretty badass for the dreel........cordless.......fast .....easy......


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Super nice. You missed out on that quick connect though. I use all three sizes of the extensions all the time-and it fits their quick connect arbor. Bought two of those. I think they should make a 3/8 drive ratcheting chuck wrench so I can stop taping the pos tiny key to the cord.
Go with the 18v hackzall-the 12 can barely cut 2" pvc. Now BRING ON THE 9 AMP HOUR BATTERY BABY!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Haven't tried a 4" hole yet, just tried my water bit, 1-1/2" and 2" bits. I have some more scrap 2X6 around here somewhere, I'll give it a shot today and report back.

The chuck choice was a hard one to decide on! In the end I decided on the traditional for when I use other drill bits around the house... and the KISS rule.

Thanks for the tip on the 12v! I almost bought one on fleabay yesterday.

Oh, the charger is insanely quick too.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I am pleased it got there so fast! :smile:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I am pleased it got there so fast! :smile:


The funny thing is I had a hard long week and nothing yesterday morning so I slept in only to be woken up at 9am by FedEx. All I can say is... worth it!:thumbup:


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

LAsercut said:


> What about drilling holes for 4inch, like if you had to run some 4inch abs thru joists? Ive been eyeing this for a long time and havent pulled the trigger yet....*but i wanna know how it would do with a dreel setup, thatd be pretty badass for the dreel........cordless.......fast .....easy......*


Me too. That was my first thought when the M18 Hole hawg came out.

My concern is the RPM's. 1200 RPMs is fine for using a finishing cutter . I do that sometimes with my corded Hole Hawg. But 1200 RPM's when hitting a nasty root ball could be a recipe for disaster. Too bad they didn' t include the lower speed setting .

Edit: the M18 Super Hawg does in fact have to low speed! The smaller Hole hawg does not


----------

